# Brackish tank cleaning Crew



## Phastanscottsage (Jun 29, 2009)

I am Looking for a cleaning crew for my brackish tank. I will have it set as a high brackish tank about 78 degrees and a salinity of 1.020 will I be able to have turbo snails, a lawnmower blenny or anything to clean my tank? if not if you have some ideas let me know thanks


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

At 1.020 you will be fine. Turbo snails, blue leg or red leg hermits, nassarius snails, whatever you like.


----------

